# Egalitarian/hierarchical



## The Author of my Faith (Aug 7, 2009)

What is the Reformed stance on this issue or is it a divided issue within Reformed Theology?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 7, 2009)

The Author of my Faith said:


> What is the Reformed stance on this issue or is it a divided issue within Reformed Theology?



Can you explain more what you mean by this? Ecclesiology or family dynamics?


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Aug 7, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> The Author of my Faith said:
> 
> 
> > What is the Reformed stance on this issue or is it a divided issue within Reformed Theology?
> ...



The role of Man and Woman in the church. Leadership Roles.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 7, 2009)

The Author of my Faith said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > The Author of my Faith said:
> ...



There must be a hundread threads on this topic, which I think you can find by searching through the archives.

The confessional and reformed stance, as I see it, is very clearly hierarchical (though I do not think that word fits here). Complementarian is better: Men and women have different roles in life and in the church. Leadership in the church in terms of pastors, elders and deacons, is exclusively male. Teaching (with the possible exception of young children) is the purview also of men only. This is what the Bible teaches, in my opinion, what the Westminster Standards clearly proclaim, and what most conservative reformed denominations have held to (though the diaconate is slipping).


----------

